# Found Blue Carlisle oar near radium



## Jprez (Apr 6, 2010)

We chased and recovered a blue Carlisle oar near radium on the Colorado.. Today, June 6... around noon or so..


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

*another*

10' blue carlisle oar.... sitting all by itself at cottonwood river access camp above radium. seems to have some distinguishing markings.


----------



## beanack (Jun 20, 2008)

*Blue Oar*

I lost a Sawyer Oar 10' Blue with a dynolite blade right there. Could this be it? [email protected] 303-483-3245.


----------

